# Back up camera wire on Nissan Maxima 2009



## bossusa (Apr 29, 2012)

I am trying to install a rear view camera on my maxima 2009. What color is the reverse wire in Maxima 09?

I will be connecting the camera power wire in the trunk.

Any help appreciated.


----------

